# Alex Race wheels?



## User16625 (20 Aug 2011)

I got a deposit on a bicycle im hopin to pick up this weekend. However I have heard bad things about the alex race wheels that come ith the scott cr1. Would it be worth having the wheels changed or even getting a different bike? For £1600 I expect something god dam better than "bottom of the range" rubbish. No experience with this sort of thing so no idea if the reviews hold any truth, however I came across several places with negative opinions of alex wheels. 

Also if I chose a different bike, would I lose any of my deposit or do I have the right to have it back?


----------



## 2Loose (20 Aug 2011)

The general opinion (and my experience) of Alex rims and those Aero 28's in particular is that they are very durable. 
Certainly not what I would call rubbish, but there are of course lighter rims out there. 

Two quotes from BR reviews of Scott bikes;
"The Alex 28 Aero rims are built onto basic hubs to make light, laterally stiff wheels that contribute to the bike’s overall feel of reassuring solidity. "


"The rest of the kit also majors on durability rather than lightness. Hutchinson’s 23mm Equinox tyres are paired with semi-deep section Alex rims"


As for your deposit, it'll depend on the shops policy on such things.


----------



## Glover Fan (21 Aug 2011)

The majority of bikes up to about that price come with entry level wheels.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Aug 2011)

^+1 Most manufacturers save on wheelsets, it's one way they can bring a new bike in at the price they do. If you were to add up the cost of all the components I suspect you'd be surprised at just how much it would actually cost to build the same bike!

The Focus Cayo Pro I used to own was purchased brand new for £2100, yet the wheels were only a £200 set of DT Swiss R1900's,certainly not great for that sort of wedge. I even chose to spec up the wheels on my CAAD10. That's a £2500 bike that would have have come with ok wheels, but still not great wheels.

Speak to the shop, I'm sure they will allay any concerns you may have, or if they are a decent sort they should at least work you out a deal on a new wheelset to make you happy


----------



## User16625 (21 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> ^+1 Most manufacturers save on wheelsets, it's one way they can bring a new bike in at the price they do. If you were to add up the cost of all the components I suspect you'd be surprised at just how much it would actually cost to build the same bike!
> 
> The Focus Cayo Pro I used to own was purchased brand new for £2100, yet the wheels were only a £200 set of DT Swiss R1900's,certainly not great for that sort of wedge. I even chose to spec up the wheels on my CAAD10. That's a £2500 bike that would have have come with ok wheels, but still not great wheels.
> 
> Speak to the shop, I'm sure they will allay any concerns you may have, or if they are a decent sort they should at least work you out a deal on a new wheelset to make you happy



Got the CR1 anyway. Took the wheels off to get the bike home and was suprised how light they actually were. I did notice a warning label that said "excessive use may damge rim" or words to that affect and warning of injury etc. Would I be safe in assuming thats there purely for some sort of legislation? A great road bike tho, loved riding it.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Aug 2011)

Yeah, I think all wheels come with a similar warning. Health & Safety red tape


----------

